# Brachypelma klaasi



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

My 2nd female klaasi moulted last night and she's absolutely stunning!


























For size:










Inside the carapace:










Spermathecae and uterus externus:


















Now to find a male! :flrt:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

She certainly is stunning Bex. : victory:


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 28, 2008)

Lovely T, congrats. In fact they are probably my favorite Brachy sp.


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

she certainly is stunning and a nice size too 

very nice detailed photos too :no1:

Kev


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

so THATS where the spermathecae are!

lol looking great  my GBB juvi moulted thismorn, always great to see em all bright n fluffy! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

The spermathecae are the "horned" shape bits, infront of it is a flap of skin which is the uterus externus 

Thanks all!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

oh she is very nice  
are they slow growers or quite fast? 
would it be possible to put some arrows on one of the pictures pointing at all the bits you mentioned to make it easyer for me to understand what i am looking at? :2thumb:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

All Brachy's are relatively slow growers.. but they're worth it! 

I'll get some new pics, i'll take pics of the spermathecae then the uterus externus  Basically if you look from the side i've taken pictures, you see the uterus externus, from the other side you see the spermathecae


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice pics becky been thinking about getting one of these guys at some point but i don't think i really NEED anymore brachy's!


----------

